
You May Have Antibodies After Coronavirus Infection. But Not for Long - legerdemain
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/18/health/coronavirus-antibodies.html
======
hdivider
Link to the Nature study:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0965-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0965-6)

